# cody and I cutting up giant burls



## woodintyuuu (Nov 22, 2014)

@gman2431 and i had a great day cutting wood up, he came over to cut some big ole redwood burls we had alot of fun and got a sizable pc started on the lathe the wood wuz pretty okay also here are some picts of our day
thanks cl



silly redwood burl offcuts



 



 

blocked out to make hollow form 20 round and 24 tall of world class burl



 

cody blocking round



 



 
starting a new shaping cut 



 

next cut to shape 



 



 

almost there 



 

cody and danny moving blocked out pc to lathe to start turning 36 high 24 around 400 lbs

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 17 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2014)

NICE burl!!!!!!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 22, 2014)

Cliff-

There's so many things I could say, or attempt to about today, but I'm still taking it all in.

I've never been part of nor seen such talented work, the things you got nestled away in northern Michigan is truly amazing.

Emily and I cannot thank you and Helen enough for the opportunity to come up and hang out for the afternoon. It was a blast and you welcomed us into your home like we were family.

Ps. I was a little scared when you had me spin that big beast on the lathe to rough it out. I lied.... LOL! (Not piece pictured but another monster burl we cut)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2014)

Save the pen blanks. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like an awesome day guys! Got any pics of the works from the lathe?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 22, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks like an awesome day guys! Got any pics of the works from the lathe?


we will see if there are any there was a secrect weapon involved and we have to block out that part LOL but can get some up soon . Today was an absolute blast when we cracked a cupla those burls our hair stood on end the were so lovely. I will probably post up some of this magnficent material or sale as its more than i can use . thanks cl

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2014)

Glad you all had a fun day. What you going to do with the slices from the big blanks? Hope we see some pen and all blanks from that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow you lucky dawg Cody. Do you do that kinda stuff in the summer too Cliff? Does it everr get up into the 70's up there in the summer?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 22, 2014)

What a treat. for me to see how some of that wonderful wood gets processed. Thanks so much for allowing me to mill wood vicariously through your posting. It is so drawing me to purchase a mill.
Dave


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 22, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks like an awesome day guys! Got any pics of the works from the lathe?



I was waiting for cliff to respond first.

There was some things that he made me swear to secrecy on and absolutely no pics.

I did ask to see pics of the finished product and I'll tell you it'll be a show stopper and a jaw dropper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow! Looks like an awesome day!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure if it gets any better than that! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2014)

WOZER! Please show us what you make from it


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know that we want more pics now that Cliff mentioned conjugating on that burl in the other thread! It seems that what happens in Michigan should stay in Michigan, and I'm now worried about the video headed my way in the mail.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Very cool.. Cody, the look on your face is priceless.
Great stuff Cliff!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2014)

You guys look like you had a great day, Nothing like wb members getting together and cutting up some wood. I wish I could have been there with you guys for another michigander to join the party. I have been trying to get to cliffs place since he joined wb but I have had a lot going on in my life and just can't seem to find the time to get away. I can see that I am going to have to make time! Awesome pics, and some great looking wood too!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2014)

Kim thinking they didn't really turn anything as no pictures have been posted. Them Yankees

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome that you guys got together doing what you love doing, and I'm looking forward to seeing more shots when the piece is done. Sure got me curious about the secret weapon...hehe, just adds to the intrigue factor!


----------



## Molokai (Nov 23, 2014)

Thats some big pieces of burl, makes me think what was the size of the tree. Great way to spend a day.


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like a great time guys, and some spectacular wood! I've always wanted to do that, it's a shame nobody is allowed in the Magic Forest; I could learn all kinds of things from @Kevin, but rules are rules...........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone is welcome to come with me into the enchanted forest. Admission is $5000 per trip and you can fill your standard sized pickup bed full of as many logs as your unmodified factory 1 ton or below will haul out under it's own power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll take that, assuming a couple of things:

1. The logs are cut into 6/4 slabs, I get to pick the boards.
2. There is a suspension repair shop close by.

I think those are fair requests, everyone agree????

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

Tony said:


> I'll take that, assuming a couple of things:
> 
> 1. The logs are cut into 6/4 slabs, I get to pick the boards.
> 2. There is a suspension repair shop close by.
> ...



I agree to your change in my rules, as long as you agree to my aforementioned admission fee, and any exit surcharges I deem necessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2014)

If you guys did the math you'd know $5000 is a big money-making opportunity for you so let me make this official and explain I am totally joking in post #21.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> exit surcharges



This seems a little ambiguous to me, I'll have to think about that.......




Kevin said:


> If you guys did the math you'd know $5000 is a big money-making opportunity for you so let me make this official and explain I am totally joking in post #21.



I know, that's why I jumped up and said "Okay!!"


----------

